# External HDD w/ USB3.0 and eSATA interfaces?



## SvB4EvA (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new external HDD in the 2TB flavor. To fit my needs, I have been looking all over for a drive that has both USB 3.0 and eSATA.

Seems to be nonexistent tho. Anyone know of one that has both?

Thanks


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 2, 2011)

Why do you want USB3 if you're going to be using eSATA?


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 2, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Why do you want USB3 if you're going to be using eSATA?



I will be using it on multiple systems. At home I will be using eSATA for sure.

When I use it on other systems I want the ability to use USB. Almost everyone has a USB 2.0 port, and if the user has USB3.0 I'd obviously like to utilize it.

There are plenty of drives with USB2.0/eSATA and if I cant find a USB3.0/eSATA drive I'll have to settle I guess.


----------



## Undead46 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm.. The only thing I've been able to find are external drive bays that have USB3.0 & eSATA.
But then you'll have to carry around the big hunk of enclosure. xD

I'm surprised there isn't a single-HDD bay external enclosure that's more portable.
But this is what I found: Mediasonic HF2-SU3S2 3.5" USB3.0 & eSATA 4 Bay Ext...

Pretty big and expensive though. :/


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 2, 2011)

Undead46 said:


> Hmm.. The only thing I've been able to find are external drive bays that have USB3.0 & eSATA.



Yea, someone just pointed me towards one. I have been looking for a drive/enclosure combo this whole time and didnt think to just find a damn enclosure with USB3.0/eSATA then just get a drive for it! 

Thanks man.


----------



## CBRworm (Mar 7, 2011)

I am looking for the same thing.  I have USB3 on some machines and eSATA on others - would like a single compatible enclosure - preferably 2.5 inch to take in the field.  There were a ton of USB 2.0 and eSATA enclosures.


----------



## SvB4EvA (Mar 7, 2011)

CBRworm said:


> I am looking for the same thing.  I have USB3 on some machines and eSATA on others - would like a single compatible enclosure - preferably 2.5 inch to take in the field.  There were a ton of USB 2.0 and eSATA enclosures.



I have to give credit to someone on another forum that found this for me. I'm not sure I would have ever found it... It's like hidden in Newegg (doesnt come up in search and is cataloged oddly) and Google didnt help much at all trying to find a USB3.0/eSATA external enclosure. I literally searched for hours.

It's exactly what I wanted. Been using it for 3 days already, works great with both USB3.0 and eSATA. Solid construction. Comes with eSATA and USB3.0 cables! I cant really say anything bad about it, except I wish it came in a black color.

EDIT: If you get it, beware the HDD mounting screws it comes with. I am pretty sure the sled I installed my HDD in is going to be permanent... lol. The screws didnt go in so well and arent backing out. I could probably get them out, but I think I stripped the drives mounting holes a little. This may be the drives fault as well tho... Just putting that out there.

SANS DIGITAL MS1UTP 3.5" SATA Hard Drive to SuperS...

Also, this is the drive I paired it with:
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F4 HD204UI 2TB 5400 RPM 32MB Cac...


----------

